# The Complete Restoration & Collecting Guide to AURORA HO Slot Cars by Mike Vitale



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me if and where this guide is available?

Thanks


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

http://tjets.com/ Look in the left column...RM


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Randy. I actually saw it there but when I try to purchase it says item is discontinued. I'll try contacting Mike.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Just heard back from Mike... no longer available. Anyone have an extra copy????


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Unless you're after it to hold a place in your collection, anything you need to know is right here at HT. 

Most of the elders here know all the tricks for cleaning, stripping, polishing, touch ups what have you. Keep in mind that some time has passed since it's publication so a few cool things have happened since.

For example, for the collector; the peroxide treatment for body cleaning, reversal of staining and UV damage has to be the grandslam of recent note. 

The book itself is printed in black and white and consists mostly of hand sketches and a few B&W photos. By comparison, the archives of HT contain many more expose's, documentations and how tos.

Anything you need to know about the plastic repair portion of the book AND subsequent innovations can be found in my model murdering thread complete WITH color pics.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Can't argue with that none!! And I still like lookin' at pichurs!! Color ones at that!! You da man Bill!!!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*I'd second that*

I've got Mike's book but it's really just an introduction compared to the work Bill Hall has done. Bill has a ton of pictures and tutorials on his Model Murdering thread that really take goop to the next level. Every once and awhile I'll use a technique from Mike but Bill has greatly expanded on his work. 

Now if Bill could only teach patience and attention to detail that it takes to do it right I'd be much better off! I still struggle with window posts and cut wheel wells but it's fun trying.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Not only color pichurs, but movin pichurs. I've had Mike's book for years too, but Bill takes the whole process to another level.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

GOD BLESS GUS HALL!!! He shoots all the video on MMtv!!! :lol: Two paws up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> Unless you're after it to hold a place in your collection, anything you need to know is right here at HT.


That is a very good point. I guess your not missing out on anything if you have access to HT!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Face on a milk carton*

Uh ...thanx for the accolades and props guyz...but without the support of Hobby Talk and our slot-brotherhood I may have never spilled a large amount Testors 3502 on an Aurora body. True to form, a minor industrial accident led to an "eye deer". :tongue:

This is not to say that Mike's book isnt worth it IF you can find a copy. It's a solid nuts and bolts "how to" guide. Years ago I gave my dog eared and crib noted copy to a now missing HT member and dear friend. (where abouts of "Boss" still unknown) I could have sold that dang book a hundred times since LOL! 

Many of the guys here lived the original slot craze and have forgotten more about slotcars than many of us will ever know. I rekon the point is that individually we all have books, manuals, and gizmos; but the enthusiastic open sharing of knowledge is what makes HT THE place to find what you need.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> a now missing HT member and dear friend. (where abouts of "Boss" still unknown)


 
Yes, a big loss to the members here.  rr


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Bill Hall, 
Big thanks and great appreciation for ALL your selfless efforts sharing, tutoring and helping all interested enthusiasts. You are certainly a great asset to the hobby and I'm sure HT is proud and honored as much as I am to have the opportunity of your efforts.

Respectfully,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What Tjettom said!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Yes, a big loss to the members here.  rr


Wherever he is I hope all is OK ! Miss ya' Boss9 !






Neal:dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Did you try buds ho?


----------

